# Spreadshirt vs Printfection



## kyrre (Feb 4, 2008)

Which one is best?

Let's have a purely photo-based review here, and let the qualities of each speak for themselves.

Unless you can upload real photos, please refrain from responding. No offense, but http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t41579.html, pretty much drowned in vain talk, people fronting their theories and trying to stand up for one company's bad quality.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## FlagSilhouettes (Nov 1, 2010)

I would be interested to know about this as well?

I am working with Rachel at Printfection right now to get my products to the quality I need to hold a good name reputation for my new brand. However, I am also curious about spreadshirt's quality in comparison. It's gotta be way better, cuz printfection is lower costs to me.

Also, what's the turn around time like at both (shipping and printing)? Printfection seems a little slow to print and send out.

Thanks,
Lorne


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

Honestly, there are many companies that provide the same services, and some offer a wider range of products and processes. If you only care about a few shirts, it's not big deal, but if you're talking about a large or continuous volume, a $1 difference can mean big money.


----------



## Automaton (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm looking at these two right now as well. I initially set up a shop with Printfection. I customized the hell out of it and Iframed my blog's top navigation and logo area. Everything was looking good. Then I went to add a product... BZZZT! American Apparel T-shirts on a dark color garment cost $25 ($31 if you also print anything on the back of the shirt) PLUS shipping, and that's BEFORE a single cent of profit/markup is added. I emailed them about this, and they say it is what it is, because they feel they need to charge $7 ($13 for front and back) extra for dark garments due to the layer of white that gets put down ahead of your design. There is no way some random person is going to spend $30-$40 on a *T-shirt* from a one-off online T-shirt vendor like 99.9% of us here. Sure you could sell a few very specific shirts custom made for a group of folks who already trust you, and who showed interest up front, but I don't see any chance of selling original designs to the general public at those prices. What's the point of discussing the print quality of something that has very little chance of being sold at a profit? If it REALLY does cost them that much to print on dark shirts, then they are in dire need of re-tooling their processes.

The thing I liked about Printfection was that I could totally customize it to blend *100%* with my existing website, and it used my own .com domain for everything.


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Not to sure, but this thread has my interest.


----------



## ActiveState (Jun 10, 2011)

I am still interested to see some pictures and hear some experiences of people who have used both prontfection and spreadshirt. 

I have received quite a few examples of my prints from printfection and quite frankly they are very inconsistent. If I want to build a reputable brand that sells I need to make sure my prints are top notch and consistent!

I agree tho. I like that you can customize your printfection site to look like my independent site. Basically I point www.acticestatedesigns.com to my printfection store (www.printfection.com/activestatedesigns.com) when you click buy now. 

Here are a couple side by sides of my latest order. Both are saved as PNG from exact same illustrator file. The red is supposed to be the same. My other issue is the prints can sometimes lack in crispness. But when printfection gets a good print they hit the bullseye. Otherwise they miss the mark. Anyone else have this experience, better or worse with either printfection or spreadshirt?

Thanks, 
Lorne


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

May be we cam help you out?


----------

